

Get List of all Attachments in PDF File & Download Selected Attachment - saaspose
http://saaspose.com/blog/saaspose-pdf/archive/2012/09/12/manage-attachments-in-your-pdf-files-using-saaspose-pdf-rest-api.html
Saaspose development team is proud to announce the new release of Saaspose.Pdf. This new release offers a powerful collection of features that help you manage attachments in PDF files. You can download the attachments from PDF files and save them for further use. You can also get the list of all attachments within the PDF file. Using Saaspose.PDF, you can choose to get the selected attachment from PDF files. Saaspose.PDF also allows you to get the number of attachments in a PDF file. This set of features is simple to use yet yields desired results in no time. You can improve the productivity of your applications by using these features for your PDF files in the cloud. All you need is to download the desired SDK from Github.com and get started with managing the attachments of your PDF files.
======
Skywing
I work with, and write, software for managing file types, at work. Currently
PDFs are something that we deal with on a daily basis. I looked at your
documentation and the API looks very similar to Aspose's. Not to mention, your
name seems like a play on Aspose. Are you affiliated with Aspose, or is your
toolkit powered by Aspose's software?

Edit: After poking around your website a little more, I see that you are in
fact Aspose (<http://saaspose.com/support/contact-us>). I only wish that your
PDF library could handle extracting attachments from very large PDFs (2GB in
size, etc). :)

